# New Tire for Tandem



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey all! I have not bought any new tires for my tandem in a couple years. Any recommendations? Not tied to any specific brand, but do not want to pay a mint. 

Thanks!


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Road or mountain? Team weight? Typical riding surface? Performance vs. durability? Tube, tubular, tubeless?


----------



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

Oops! Road. Smooth pavement. 420lbs. Tubes


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Check out the Continental Grand Prix 4-Season in 700x28. Amazon has them for $47.44 each, and it might be available for less with some digging.


----------



## cliff (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't know if you've already bought new tires, but if you're on smooth roads and want a smooth riding tire with good puncture resistance, look at the Challenge Strada Bianca 700 X 30 C. Not a high milage tire, but a performance road tire. It was originally intended for the gravel grinder set. The Challenge Almanzo has the same supple casing with a more robust tread.


----------



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks!

Dave


----------

